# Not bad, but not particularly good.



## JulianLech

Sounds like you got a bad plane. I purchased the same plane well over a year ago and am very pleased with it's performance and finish. I sharpened the blade to my liking and it works very well. I have one Lie Nielson plane and it is also a very good plane but it does not cut or perform any better than any of my other planes. My best performing plane is an old #3 Stanley Bailey that I bought from Ebay for $20.


----------



## rad457

Bought 1 wood river plane, a L.A. 60 1/2 mouth casting not square and body had a slight twist. Better off buying old Stanleys and tuning them or spend the extra $ and get a Veritas on Lie Nielson, worth every Cent!


----------



## doorslammer

Sounds like you could have induced some of the sole flatness issue by over tightening the lever cap. It really should not take much at all. That being said, I think you made a wise choice in going with the Veritas for only ~$50 more. This WR plane is terribly over priced compared to their other bench planes.


----------



## mramseyISU

> Bought 1 wood river plane, a L.A. 60 1/2 mouth casting not square and body had a slight twist. Better off buying old Stanleys and tuning them or spend the extra $ and get a Veritas on Lie Nielson, worth every Cent!
> 
> - Andre


Good luck finding a vintage Stanley low angle jack plane for under $400. You're better off going Lie- Nielson or Veritas for something like this.


----------



## rad457

*Good luck finding a vintage Stanley low angle jack plane for under $400. You're better off going Lie- Nielson or Veritas for something like this.*

Very true, went with the Veritas® Low-Angle Smooth Plane and extremely happy. Not much use for a Jack plane so just use a Stanley 5 1/4 with a PMV-11 iron for any rough flattening.


----------



## RJ2

I have these on craigslist , think I might take them down. What was I thinking .


----------



## OSU55

For BU bench planes the Veritas models can't be beat. Get the PM-V11 irons, they are well worth the few extra $'s.


----------



## mcase

Dan,

I don't have a low-angle WoodRiver, But I have four WoodRiver V3 Bedrock style planes. NONE of them is bowed in anyway. The totes were too small though as you stated. However, years ago I bought one of the early WoodRivers and it was bowed. I simply returned it. Woodcraft will give you your money back. I was a big fan of WoodRiver when the prices were about half of Lie Nielsen. That has changed though. The WoodRiver low-angle jack is $199.00. The Lie Nielsen is low-angle jack is only $245.00. So here's what I suggest. Return the WoodRiver right away. Take your money from the return, add $46.00 to it and buy the Lie Nielsen and then live happily ever after.


----------



## TheFridge

That seems like it's one of the knocks on woodriver. Some are great and some not so much. One of those, sometimes you get what you pay for deals.

Hard to go wrong with a veritas or LN. Sold most of my Stanley's for one LN 4-1/2. Sold the rest and now I have one #5 left for rough work and now have LN #7 on the way. I also have a veritas skew rabbet block and their flat and convex spokeshaves and a crapload of marking stuff. Between the two the quality is neck and neck. One is traditional style and the other is forward thinking.

I'm convinced.


----------



## pixeltim

Idk, for my two cents, I have a Stanley jack plane that I bought forever ago and tuned up over the years to the point I like using it, but I recently bought a LN block plane. It was perfect right out of the box and cuts better than my old Stanley has ever cut. The adjustment on it is so precise too. I liked it so much I bought a LN rabbit last month for use on another project. It came just as perfect out of the box.
Yup, it does cost more, but perfection can be worth it.


----------

